# Gloves



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Rubbers and leathers are always difficult to work with....you may become accustomed to working with them on~ but it will always be "harder".

Depending on the actual task, that may determine what type of cuffs are needed or even sleeves.

I generally have Salisbury available.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

Class 00 with leather protectors

However keep in mind, even looking past the whole justification for live work issue, gloves alone is not adequate PPE, arc flash PPE is also required.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

bare hand it, keeps the excitement in the work.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

This is very, very close to a cletis post. Be careful haxer.


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

TOOL_5150 said:


> bare hand it, keeps the excitement in the work.


Probably true... and keeps concentration at 100% to prevent an arc flash.

I'd be more concerned about an explosion in my face than shocks through my hands.


----------



## bkmichael65 (Mar 25, 2013)

TOOL_5150 said:


> bare hand it, keeps the excitement in the work.


And a good sturdy aluminum ladder


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> This is very, very close to a cletis post. Be careful haxer.


How the fu(k is this a cletis post?

I'm actually trying to do the right thing and make the work safer for once. 

You and I are thru. Over. Done.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

FastFokker said:


> Probably true... and keeps concentration at 100% to prevent an arc flash.
> 
> I'd be more concerned about an explosion in my face than shocks through my hands.


i was at 80% concentration when i tied in a service yesterday. split bolts suck tho.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> i was at 80% concentration when i tied in a service yesterday. split bolts suck tho.


Dude, I keep telling people, $5.12 from Home Depot for an allen key reducer that does from 250MCM up to #6:

You could see one in this pic:


View attachment 28533




Then order a bunch of these mastic pads from Platt for $1.50 each:

https://www.platt.com/platt-electri...astic-Pads/Seves/1834/product.aspx?zpid=50490

Wrap it up in some normal tape and you're done. No more using split bolts.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

$85 will get a set of class 00's with goatskin protectors. They're good for 500V and you're not gonna get anything with more dexterity than that. For best use they should really be fit to the guy, too tight sucks bad, and too loose means you lose dexterity.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I thought I remember someone saying that there is a single glove made for low voltage. Something without the separate rubber glove and leather protector. Maybe it was just bologna.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

....don't forget the periodic testing requirements


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

Make sure you pay for them by deducting shiitter time from your guy.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

FastFokker said:


> Make sure you pay for them by deducting shiitter time from your guy.


I am so anti-cletis. I pay my guy too well, I'm a real pushover. 

But he gets the work done while I sit in front of a fan or in the truck playing _Where's My Water?_ so I don't mind.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

HackWork said:


> I thought I remember someone saying that there is a single glove made for low voltage. Something without the separate rubber glove and leather protector. Maybe it was just bologna.


There's an allowance (and I don't know it by heart because I think it's dangerous and I'd never use it) where for purposes of dexterity you're permitted to use rubbers only if you're below a certain voltage and the task meets certain criteria.

I see how easily my fingers and hands get cut. It wouldn't be hard to cut the rubbers by accident.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Big John said:


> There's an allowance (and I don't know it by heart because I think it's dangerous and I'd never use it) where for purposes of dexterity you're permitted to use rubbers only if you're below a certain voltage and the task meets certain criteria.
> 
> I see how easily my fingers and hands get cut. It wouldn't be hard to cut the rubbers by accident.


Yeah, I wouldn't do that either because the gloves would get trashed quickly.


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

HackWork said:


> But he gets the work done while I sit in front of a fan or in the truck playing _Where's My Water?_ so I don't mind.


I hope you're good at finding the water.. so when your guy catches on fire after the explosion, you can find the water and save the gloves. :whistling2:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

FastFokker said:


> I hope you're good at finding the water.. so when your guy catches on fire after the explosion, you can find the water and save the gloves. :whistling2:


Are you still complaining about us connecting/reconnecting? If so, it's the ONLY option. Ask anyone else in NJ and they'll tell you the same thing.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

Hack, to be on compliance you will have to test the gloves each use for air leak through pin holes. Also send out for dielectric testing every 6 months. We keep 2 pairs of gloves each man, so when one pair is out for test they use the second pair.


----------

